# Nuova era



## LDS (2 Novembre 2015)

Sono scomparso per un po' di tempo....per qualche motivo.
Uno, onestamente, avevo vergogna a dire la verità.
Due, mi serviva un po' di tempo per accettare quello che stesse succedendo.
Tre, stavo nel bel mezzo di un cambiamento ( un altro! ) lavorativo.

Andiamo per ordine.

Il viaggio in California è stato straordinario, una delle esperienze più significative della mia vita. Onestamente credo che nel mio futuro avrò un'amica straordinaria con cui condividere un sacco di cose magnifiche.
Amiamo tante cose allo stesso modo e ce ne sono parecchie che ci dividono.
Ho razionalizzato che non avremo mai un futuro insieme, perchè in effetti non ci amiamo, però ci vogliamo bene e ci proteggeremo e sosterremo sempre.
Quando siamo rientrati dalla california, ho fatto avanti ed indietro tra londra e parigi un paio di volte. Quando lei ha finito di lavorare a Londra ed è rientrata in Francia, ci siamo lasciati.
Non ce n'è...non ce n'era. 

Mi ci voleva un po' di tempo per accettare e realizzare cosa stesse succedendo. La mia vita negli ultimi anni ha ruotato solo ed esclusivamente intorno a lei.
Stavo nel bel mezzo di un grande cambiamento lavorativo e la separazione non mi stava di certo aiutando, mi sono mancate le certezze.

Ho lasciato Parigi oggi, sono a Montecarlo. 
La mia carriera va a gonfie vele, non potrei desiderare di più, la gente intorno a me mi stima, aumentano le mie responsabilità e la soddisfazione personale che sto ottenendo è una iniezione di autostima incredibile.

Sono alla ricerca di un appartamento.

Ci sentiamo quasi tutti i giorni per sapere che si sta facendo, se stiamo bene.
Ho smesso di chiamarla per nome, mi fa scendere ancora un tuffo al cuore.

Sono 2 mesi che non siamo più insieme praticamente, sono uscito con una ragazza a Parigi, non è successo niente perché non sono ancora pronto.

Questa sera vedo un'amica a Monaco, cercherò di riprendermi in mano la mia vita personale.
Anche se sarà molto difficile costruire qualcosa di simile ad una stabilità ipotetica, visto che, in teoria, in 6 mesi dovrei spostarmi ad Honk Kong.

Ad ogni modo, voglio dire che sto bene.
Sono in controllo della mia vita, non sono allo sbando completo come ero un anno fa a quest'ora.
Concentro la mia energia su il lavoro, e sul russo.
Sta progredendo il russo, riesco a capire delle conversazioni semplici e sono in grado di esprimere dei pensieri base su situazioni non complesse.

Devo dire che a livello di difficoltà la quarta lingua è molto meno impegnativa delle altre....

Spero che stiate tutti bene!
La solitudine pensavo fosse molto più terrificante, ma in realtà ho scoperto che ho molto più tempo e molti più soldi da dedicarmi.
Non è tutto da gettare....


----------



## Tessa (2 Novembre 2015)

Ciao bentornato!
Ma alla fine glielo hai dato l'anello o lo hai lasciato in valigia?


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao bentornato!
> Ma alla fine glielo hai dato l'anello o lo hai lasciato in valigia?



no, per fortuna mia no.
è un anello che donerò a mio fratello più piccolo con la speranza che possa essere più fortunato di me.

non me la sono sentito.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono scomparso per un po' di tempo....per qualche motivo.
> Uno, onestamente, avevo vergogna a dire la verità.
> Due, mi serviva un po' di tempo per accettare quello che stesse succedendo.
> Tre, stavo nel bel mezzo di un cambiamento ( un altro! ) lavorativo.
> ...


Ehi salve!!! mi sembra che ti stia riprendendo benissimo, e il lavoro e la carriera sono importanti per un futuro soddisfacente, il resto arriverà.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Novembre 2015)

*Ciao!!*

Ciao! Felice di rileggerti. 
Per fortuna non vi siete rovinati il viaggio in California. 
E' un Paese stupendo,  sarebbe stato un peccato. 
Cosa avete visitato? Che città?


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

ciao, 
bentornato.

Hai portato a termine il tuo percorso, dovevi capirlo da solo che era arrivato il momento di dare una svolta. 

concentrati sul tuo lavoro per ora
il resto arriverà


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono scomparso per un po' di tempo....per qualche motivo.
> Uno, onestamente, avevo vergogna a dire la verità.
> Due, mi serviva un po' di tempo per accettare quello che stesse succedendo.
> Tre, stavo nel bel mezzo di un cambiamento ( un altro! ) lavorativo.
> ...


Questa amica che non senti più che è troppo diversa è quella per la quale hai iniziato la separazione? Giusto per sapere


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao! Felice di rileggerti.
> Per fortuna non vi siete rovinati il viaggio in California.
> E' un Paese stupendo,  sarebbe stato un peccato.
> Cosa avete visitato? Che città?



Siamo arrivati a San Francisco, poi siamo scesi verso Santa Barbara, Los Angeles; siamo risaliti verso mammoth lake e lo yosemite. Su verso Sacramento, e Napa.
Abbiamo terminato a New York.

Straordinario. Un viaggio bellissimo.


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Questa amica che non senti più che è troppo diversa è quella per la quale hai iniziato la separazione? Giusto per sapere



In che senso?
Siamo stati insieme per 2 anni abbondanti, con un momento di separazione, ma ci siamo sempre sentiti tutti i giorni più o meno...
E lo facciamo anche oggi.


----------



## Uroboro (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Siamo stati insieme per 2 anni abbondanti, con un momento di separazione, ma ci siamo sempre sentiti tutti i giorni più o meno...
> E lo facciamo anche oggi.


Allora non ho capito io rileggo


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao,
> bentornato.
> 
> Hai portato a termine il tuo percorso, dovevi capirlo da solo che era arrivato il momento di dare una svolta.
> ...



Diciamo di si.
Ancora la svolta completa non l'ho data, perchè la penso tutti i giorni e se mi chiamasse adesso dicendomi che si vuole trovare un lavoro vicino a dove sono io e se possiamo ritentare...
le direi di si senza pensarci troppo, nonostante sappia che è sbagliato.
Per fortuna non succederà ed avrò modo e tempo di girare pagina, completamente.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Diciamo di si.
> Ancora la svolta completa non l'ho data, perchè la penso tutti i giorni e se mi chiamasse adesso dicendomi che si vuole trovare un lavoro vicino a dove sono io e se possiamo ritentare...
> le direi di si senza pensarci troppo, nonostante sappia che è sbagliato.
> Per fortuna non succederà ed avrò modo e tempo di girare pagina, completamente.



Devi girare pagina, ma devi farlo per te. soprattutto ora che ti sei reso veramente conto che era un amore malato. 

ce la puoi fare
ne sono certa


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Devi girare pagina, ma devi farlo per te. soprattutto ora che ti sei reso veramente conto che era un amore malato.
> 
> ce la puoi fare
> ne sono certa


si, malatissimo.
lei non mi amava come l'amavo io.
ero pronto a darle tutto, stabilità, famiglia, figli.

tutti valori in cui io credo e che a lei non interessano.

Però, non è facile girare pagina.
Non è facile dire a se stessi: ti sei sbagliato. Hai investito tempo, energie, amore in una relazione che non ti ha portato quello che volevi. Fa male.

E' come investire 100.000 euro in azioni e rendersi conto che dopo 2 anni e mezzo in effetti, non hai più nulla.
Restano i ricordi, che spesso possono essere pure finti. 

Non è semplice dirsi di aver fallito.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> si, malatissimo.
> lei non mi amava come l'amavo io.
> ero pronto a darle tutto, stabilità, famiglia, figli.
> 
> ...



Lo so che non è facile, ma sono situazioni, purtroppo, che ti troverai ad affrontare altre volte nella vita. e quindi devi trovare la forza di affrontarle.

io credo che siano gli errori e le cadute che ci aiutano a crescere e maturare. 
non si impara mai da un'esperienza positiva...


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Lo so che non è facile, ma sono situazioni, purtroppo, che ti troverai ad affrontare altre volte nella vita. e quindi devi trovare la forza di affrontarle.
> 
> io credo che siano gli errori e le cadute che ci aiutano a crescere e maturare.
> non si impara mai da un'esperienza positiva...



ah si, sicuro.
però quando guardo alcuni amici che si sono sposati quando avevano 21 anni e mi dicevo, ma che cazz fate....ed oggi sono ancora insieme, innamorati con 2 figli, abbiamo la stessa età.
non è che si debba per forza imparare in seguito a qualcuno che te la piazza nel didietro...

si può anche avere un briciolo di fortuna pure...


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ah si, sicuro.
> però quando guardo alcuni amici che si sono sposati quando avevano 21 anni e mi dicevo, ma che cazz fate....ed oggi sono ancora insieme, innamorati con 2 figli, abbiamo la stessa età.
> non è che si debba per forza imparare in seguito a qualcuno che te la piazza nel didietro...
> 
> si può anche avere un briciolo di fortuna pure...


io ci ho provato a 22 anni... ma non è andata lo stesso 
ognuno ha il suo percorso di esperienze


----------



## Minerva (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ah si, sicuro.
> però quando guardo alcuni amici che si sono sposati quando avevano 21 anni e mi dicevo, ma che cazz fate....ed oggi sono ancora insieme, innamorati con 2 figli, abbiamo la stessa età.
> non è che si debba per forza imparare in seguito a qualcuno che te la piazza nel didietro...
> 
> si può anche avere un briciolo di fortuna pure...


il problema è che se tu fossi sposato ti sentiresti in  gabbia e prima di arrivare a questo hai bisogno di arrivare ancora ad altre tappe professionali e di maturare come uomo.
questa mazzata mettila da parte che ti ha fatto bene


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema è che se tu fossi sposato ti sentiresti in  gabbia e prima di arrivare a questo hai bisogno di arrivare ancora ad altre tappe professionali e di maturare come uomo.
> questa mazzata mettila da parte che ti ha fatto bene


lo so Minerva.

Non sono convinto che mi sentirei in gabbia.
certo ci sono cose a cui dovrei rinunciare, magari non potrei andare ad Honk Kong, magari non sarei venuto a Montecarlo.
Ma il desiderio di fare una famiglia e di avere figli, una vita vera, e non il girovagare che sto sperimentando in questi anni, hanno il loro peso nel computo dei pro e contro.


----------



## Tradito? (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Diciamo di si.
> Ancora la svolta completa non l'ho data, perchè la penso tutti i giorni e *se mi chiamasse adesso dicendomi che si vuole trovare un lavoro vicino a dove sono io e se possiamo ritentare...
> le direi di si senza pensarci troppo, nonostante sappia che è sbagliato*.
> Per fortuna non succederà ed avrò modo e tempo di girare pagina, completamente.


Sembra che tu sia ancora in balia delle sue intenzioni, allora non è una vera crescita nè un vero distacco, potrebbe tornare tra un anno e tu saresti ancora al punto di partenza


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



Tradito? ha detto:


> Sembra che tu sia ancora in balia delle sue intenzioni, allora non è una vera crescita nè un vero distacco, potrebbe tornare tra un anno e tu saresti ancora al punto di partenza


Quoto,questo modo prosaico di agire,quasi imbelle,non genera crescita,siam tutti fallaci ma perfettibili.


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Sembra che tu sia ancora in balia delle sue intenzioni, allora non è una vera crescita nè un vero distacco, potrebbe tornare tra un anno e tu saresti ancora al punto di partenza


no, non sono convinto.

oggi è così perchè è tutto sommato recente.
e ad ogni modo il mio lavoro ha la priorità.

se mi dicesse di raggiungerla non lo farei perchè ho la mia carriera a cui pensare.

ad ogni modo il problema non si pone perchè lei non tornerà, perciò...


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> no, non sono convinto.
> 
> oggi è così perchè è tutto sommato recente.
> e ad ogni modo il mio lavoro ha la priorità.
> ...


ma tu il problema devi risolverlo indipendentemente dalla possibilità che lei torni o meno. 
non puoi farti "forza" pensando "è facile, tanto non tornerà"


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



LDS ha detto:


> no, non sono convinto.
> 
> oggi è così perchè è tutto sommato recente.
> e ad ogni modo il mio lavoro ha la priorità.
> ...


Lds bravo,bene,sei sulla buona via.


----------



## Tradito? (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> no, non sono convinto.
> 
> oggi è così perchè è tutto sommato recente.
> e ad ogni modo il mio lavoro ha la priorità.
> ...


primo neretto: e se ad un altro bivio della tua carriera la possibilità di raggiungerla ti facesse prendere una decisione sbagliata?
secondo neretto: non ne sarei così sicuro


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Tradito? ha detto:


> primo neretto: e se ad un altro bivio della tua carriera la possibilità di raggiungerla ti facesse prendere una decisione sbagliata?
> secondo neretto: non ne sarei così sicuro


Perfetto,giusto.bene.


----------



## Tradito? (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto,giusto.bene.


grazie caro oscuro


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Prego*



Tradito? ha detto:


> grazie caro oscuro


Prego.


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> primo neretto: e se ad un altro bivio della tua carriera la possibilità di raggiungerla ti facesse prendere una decisione sbagliata?
> secondo neretto: non ne sarei così sicuro


non lo so.
se ad un certo punto lei mi dicesse che è enormemente innamorata di me, che si è resa conto che senza di me non può vivere, che le manco e tutto questo genere di cose, ecco a quel punto verificherei cosa fare, concretamente.
onestamente non credo proprio che si verifichi, perciò non mi pongo il problema.

c'è anche da tener presente che più passa il tempo, più diventa facile dimenticarla e farsi dimenticare.

al momento ci sentiamo praticamente tutti i giorni, ma non cambia niente.
non sono più geloso, ho smesso di domandarmi se scopa in giro e se mi ha lasciato perchè aveva voglia di scopare con altri.

l'ho vista 3 settimane fa, sono andato a casa sua, abbiamo passato il week end insieme.
era un mese che non ci vedevamo e che ci eravamo lasciati.
perciò il dubbio, il tarlo, che lei avesse avuto un altro nel frattempo ce l'ho avuto.

perciò la notte ( si sono un coglione ) mi sono svegliato alle 4, ho preso il suo telefono ed ho fatto uno scandagliamento totale di ogni messaggio su whattsup, Facebook, sms, chiamate, skype.
mi sono letto tutte le conversazioni che ha avuto anche con le sue amiche.
nessuna traccia, nemmeno lontana di altri uomini.
ho letto profonda tristezza e sconforto nella decisione presa di lasciarci.

Ad oggi, in ogni modo, nonostante ci sentiamo e ci teniamo aggiornati, reputo impossibile che lei decida di venire a stare con me, e soprattutto, reputo infattibile che mi chieda di raggiungerla.
non mi pongo problemi che non si presentano, tutto molto semplice.


----------



## Tradito? (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> non lo so.
> se ad un certo punto lei mi dicesse che è enormemente innamorata di me, che si è resa conto che senza di me non può vivere, che le manco e tutto questo genere di cose, ecco a quel punto verificherei cosa fare, concretamente.
> onestamente non credo proprio che si verifichi, perciò non mi pongo il problema.
> 
> ...


facciamo un gioco: "trova l'incoerenza"


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> facciamo un gioco: "trova l'incoerenza"


era 3 settimane fa.
oggi non sono geloso.

è a barcellona adesso, potrà pure scopare come una matta.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Novembre 2015)

Oddio ma che palle...ma non ti chiudono mai l account?


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Oddio ma che palle...ma non ti chiudono mai l account?


ma sei ancora viva?

persino tu non mi dai fastidio...devo essere messo male!


----------



## Caciottina (3 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma sei ancora viva?
> 
> persino tu non mi dai fastidio...devo essere messo male!


Ma è da quel dì che te lo dico che stai messo male...


----------



## LDS (3 Novembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma è da quel dì che te lo dico che stai messo male...



Lo so, cerco di migliorare, ma non ci riesco.


----------



## LDS (4 Novembre 2015)

Mi manca :triste:


----------



## Tradito? (4 Novembre 2015)

Pero' non sei geloso, di necessita' virtu'


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> non lo so.
> se ad un certo punto lei mi dicesse che è enormemente innamorata di me, che si è resa conto che senza di me non può vivere, che le manco e tutto questo genere di cose, ecco a quel punto verificherei cosa fare, concretamente.
> onestamente non credo proprio che si verifichi, perciò non mi pongo il problema.
> 
> ...


..prenderti a calci non ha neanche senso, lo fai già da solo (e mi chiedo con quale abilità contorsionistica fra l'altro, che mirarsi ai denti in questo modo potrebbe anche farti far soldi)...e ti riesce pure bene...

e resti sempre fermo a far dipendere la tua posizione da quella di lei...raccontandotela anche...

reputi impossibile che lei...:sbatti:...ma pensare a quello che reputi possibile per te, pare tanto brutto? (fuori dal lavoro intendo)...mah...

bentornato


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> non lo so.
> se ad un certo punto lei mi dicesse che è enormemente innamorata di me, che si è resa conto che senza di me non può vivere, che le manco e tutto questo genere di cose, ecco a quel punto verificherei cosa fare, concretamente.
> onestamente non credo proprio che si verifichi, perciò non mi pongo il problema.
> 
> ...


Eh si ti sei proprio comportato da coglione.


----------



## LDS (5 Novembre 2015)

Sto rientrando a casa per 4-5 giorni.
Vedo la mamma che è da un po' di tempo che non vedo.
Riprendo i miei vecchi amici del liceo ed università...
Stacco un po' dalla frenesia lavorativa.

Non può che farmi bene!

Metto una postilla su Milano centrale?
Ma che minchia è sta stazione?
Ci stanno accattoni e gente che chiede soldi ogni 10 secondi!!!

Ad ogni modo, l'aria di casa spero mi faccia bene


----------



## Alessandra (6 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Sto rientrando a casa per 4-5 giorni.
> Vedo la mamma che è da un po' di tempo che non vedo.
> Riprendo i miei vecchi amici del liceo ed università...
> Stacco un po' dalla frenesia lavorativa.
> ...


Ue', ue'....!!!
Non criticare la mia Milano!
La stazione centrale è stupenda.  E' architettura fascista ma è bellissima. 
Tu guarda in alto, I suoi bassorilievi... e fregatene degli accattoni!


----------



## Tessa (6 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ue', ue'....!!!
> Non criticare la mia Milano!
> La stazione centrale è stupenda.  E' architettura fascista ma è bellissima.
> Tu guarda in alto, I suoi bassorilievi... e fregatene degli accattoni!


Anche a me non piace. Anzi la detesto. 
Mi piacciono le stazioncine di provincia.


----------



## Alessandra (6 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche a me non piace. Anzi la detesto.
> Mi piacciono le stazioncine di provincia.


La preferivo prima, sinceramente. 
Con gli ultimi interventi di rinnovo  sembra più un centro commerciale.


----------



## LDS (12 Novembre 2015)

oggi mi sento di merda.

ho avuto una crisi di nostalgia incredibile, le ho mandato 2 messaggi perchè sono un coglione e non dovevo farlo, ma in realtà volevo.

mi sento proprio di merda.


----------



## Tradito? (12 Novembre 2015)

Cosa le hai scritto? E lei ti ha risposto?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



Tradito? ha detto:


> Cosa le hai scritto? E lei ti ha risposto?


vorrei saperlo pure io


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> oggi mi sento di merda.
> 
> ho avuto una crisi di nostalgia incredibile, le ho mandato 2 messaggi perchè sono un coglione e non dovevo farlo, ma in realtà volevo.
> 
> mi sento proprio di merda.


Siamo in due ad avere una serata no, a me però è lei che manda messaggi.
Non riguardano la nostra relazione finita, ma l'aggiornamento delle condizioni di sua madre, ma un po' di tristezza nel leggere il suo nome quando compare il popup di Whatsapp mi viene...


----------



## Alessandra (12 Novembre 2015)

LDS. ...
Tutto passa, forza. ..
Basta speranze pero'.
Non penso che fra altri sei mesi vorrai stare ancora cosi'.
Forza....


----------



## Alessandra (12 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Siamo in due ad avere una serata no, a me però è lei che manda messaggi.
> Non riguardano la nostra relazione finita, ma l'aggiornamento delle condizioni di sua madre, ma un po' di tristezza nel leggere il suo nome quando compare il popup di Whatsapp mi viene...



Mi dispiace. ...immagino. ..


----------



## Spot (12 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ue', ue'....!!!
> Non criticare la mia Milano!
> La stazione centrale è stupenda.  E' architettura fascista ma è bellissima.
> Tu guarda in alto, I suoi bassorilievi... e fregatene degli accattoni!


Milano centrale è splendida.

Mi spiace molto per le serate nere.
Bisogna attraversare e sentire anche quelle, purtroppo.
Se serve distrazione, c'è sempre il forum.


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. ...immagino. ..


Grazie Ale


----------



## Tradito? (12 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> LDS. ...
> Tutto passa, forza. ..
> Basta speranze pero'.
> Non penso che fra altri sei mesi vorrai stare ancora cosi'.
> Forza....


Non e' detto purtroppo, se non da' un taglio netto


----------



## Alessandra (12 Novembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non e' detto purtroppo, se non da' un taglio netto


Si. Il taglio netto è necessario o sarà punto daccapo.


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Milano centrale è splendida.
> 
> Mi spiace molto per le serate nere.
> Bisogna attraversare e sentire anche quelle, purtroppo.
> Se serve distrazione, c'è sempre il forum.


:kiss:


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Novembre 2015)

volere è potere, tutto si supera se si vuol superare. Non mi sembra che tu voglia al momento, o almeno non traspare.

 Ma finché rimani legati all'idea che hai di lei non ne esci,perché la donna che dici di amare, non è quella che hai davanti. Forse i km che vi separano ti consente di lasciar sfogo alla fantasia, e non ti permettono di uscirne.


----------



## scrittore (13 Novembre 2015)

Come e' simile la tua storia alla mia... 
Leggendo ad un certo punto dicevi che la solitudine non e' poi cosi male. Volevo soffermarmi su questo punto xche per me e' stata la chiave che ha mutato in meglio il rapporto tra me e gli altri.. e dirti che ognuno di noi se.la deve guadagnare la.propria solitudine, come le amicizie. Ora che la stai conoscendo..sperimentando..non lasciarla andare per la prima telefonata di lei che vuole che torni...
Se riesci a stare bene da solo riuscirai anche a sceglierti quei rapporti che ti soddisfano davvero.
E' una questione di prospettive... un po' come quando decidi di investire 100.000 euro in azioni. 
Tanta gente si rovina puntando tutto su un titolo che e' apparentemente ben quotato... sul rosso della roulette..su una che ti fa volare per un mese intero..per poi tornare a casa con le tasche vuote...l amaro in bocca..
Ahh quanto e' simile la parola amarezza con la parola amore.
Invece conoscendo davvero il tuo capitale e quanto sei disposto a perderci...allora riesci a dimensionare anche quanto effetivamente serve x provarci senza bruciare tutto... 
 il resto e' rischio..scoperta...e soddisfazioni. 
 In bocca al lupo x tutto.


----------



## LDS (15 Novembre 2015)

Sono sul treno per montecarlo.
Rifletto nel frattempo.

Le ho scritto qualche giorno fa che non so come faccia a non avere bisogno di me. Come fa a non voler condividere con me la sua vita.
Un delirio incredibile che non ha ovviamente avuto seguito.
Mi ha detto che mi chiama questa sera, ma spero non lo faccia onestamente.

Al momento non so nemmeno cosa pensare. Voglio dire, non so nemmeno quantificare le mie emozioni. 
Non so cosa sto provando. Se è la paura di stare da solo e gestire qualcosa che non volevo fare da solo.
Magari invece mi manca un senso a quello che faccio.
La mia carriera sta avendo un buon salto in alto, e non ho nessuno con cui condividere il mio presente.

Ne parlavo ieri con un amico di vecchia data che invidia il mio recente percorso, e io invece invidio il suo.

Lui ha un lavoro normale, sua moglie al momento si occupa del bambino.
È stressato, stanco, preoccupato, però quando torna a casa guarda quello che ha creato e si trova una donna che lo ama infinitamente con un figlio e tutto diventa più dolce.

Io quando torno a casa l'unica ragione di soddisfazione è togliere dalle tasche i soldi delle mance e guardare il conto in banca.

Onestamente avevo abbandonato la mia carriera in campo finanziario illo tempore perché i soldi non mi stavano dando quello di cui avevo bisogno.

Oggi sono punto a capo, lavoro per i soldi. Sono da solo, ho trent'anni e voglio una famiglia.
Ho due sorelle incita che si sposano nel 2016. Un fratello più piccolo con 2 figli.
Quasi tutti i miei più cari amici sono sposati con figli.

Mi sento un fallimento incredibile. Cosa me ne faccio del conto in banca se non ho nessuno di cui prendermi cura, nessuno con cui addormentarmi la sera e con cui ridere e scherzare.

Veramente non riesco a dare un senso a quello che faccio.

Vado avanti. Faccio bene il mio lavoro. Mi piace e mi gratifica.
Ho paura di trovarmi fra qualche anno sempre più solo.

Forse è solo un momento....non so più cosa pensare però.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono sul treno per montecarlo.
> Rifletto nel frattempo.
> 
> Le ho scritto qualche giorno fa che non so come faccia a non avere bisogno di me. Come fa a non voler condividere con me la sua vita.
> ...


Si è un momento, probabilmente il fatto che stai iniziando una nuova vita a Montecarlo ti induce a fare bilanci e ti rende malinconico.Sei giovane , sii fiducioso che hai tempo per trovare una compagna e costruire qualcosa di bello con lei. Ciao.


----------



## Tradito? (15 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono sul treno per montecarlo.
> Rifletto nel frattempo.
> 
> Le ho scritto qualche giorno fa che non so come faccia a non avere bisogno di me. Come fa a non voler condividere con me la sua vita.
> ...


Non lasciare che queste emozioni che provi e la paura di restare solo ti condizionino la vita, da quanto ricordo tu non sei mai stato bene con lei, ti ha tradito con il suo capo ed avevi sempre mille dubbi e problemi. Ora lei sta scopando a destra e manca e tu fai finta di non essere geloso.
Non pensare che queste cose si risolvano o cambino con il tempo, anzi probabilmente andranno sempre peggio e potresti trovarti tra dieci anni a rimpiangere di non esser solo. E poi la realizzazione lavorativa e' fondamentale, non buttarti cosi' giu', devi solo dimenticarla e potrai farlo solo chiudendo ogni rapporto, se vuoi essere felice un giorno e dare un senso alla tua vita senza aspettare che a dare questo senso siano gli altri.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Novembre 2015)

Ti capisco, anche a me solo i soldi non bastano, mi piace condividere la mia vita con il mio partner, confrontandoci nella gioia e nel dolore.

Però vedi che se stai ancora a perdere tempo dietro alla tua ex, diminuiscono anche le possibilità che tu apra il tuo cuore alla donna giusta per te! Ora devi liberarti, trovarle posto nei tuoi ricordi ( parlo della tua ex), e solo dopo questo processo potrai esser felice in coppia. Se ritenti in qualcosa che sai che è sbagliato, tanto per essere in coppia, ti ritroverai sempre più solo. 

Per ottenere qualcosa che non hai mai avuto, devi far qualcosa che non hai mai fatto. 
Io me lo ripeto sempre  questo per dirti che se non hai la famiglia che desideri,  è perché non hai mai costruito in tal senso...


----------



## LDS (16 Novembre 2015)

non mi ha chiamato, nemmeno un messaggio.
niente.

non riesco a capire.

meglio così da un lato, magari sarà più facile.
però non capisco.

non le ho fatto niente. le ho dato tutto quello che potevo darle.
avevamo fatto insieme questa scelta, come fa a non volersi interessare.
oggi comincio una nuova vita, un nuovo posto di lavoro e lei non mi dice niente.

io non lo farei mai.

Lasciamo perdere, vado a fare il mio primo giorno di lavoro.

Se non si fa viva oggi in giornata credo che le manderò comunque un messaggio dicendole che sono profondamente deluso e di scomparire definitivamente dalla mia vita.
Non è il migliore dei modi per cominciare a lavorare con questo stato mentale, ma non ho molte alternative.
Vedrò di trovare le energie da qualche parte.


----------



## Nicka (16 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> non le ho fatto niente.


Forse le hai semplicemente rotto il cazzo...
Immagino.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Forse le hai semplicemente rotto il cazzo...
> Immagino.


Quoto


----------



## Tradito? (16 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> non mi ha chiamato, nemmeno un messaggio.
> niente.
> 
> *non riesco a capire.
> ...


non devi capire lei, devi concentrarti su te stesso, davvero vuoi un rapporto che ti fa soffrire? 
e se si fa viva in giornata con mille scuse tu che fai? continui a rimanere legato a lei?


----------



## LDS (16 Novembre 2015)

non la capisco perchè comunque ci eravamo detti che ci saremmo chiamati e ci saremmo sentiti spesso per sapere come stiamo.
Perciò non ha molto senso per me..

ad ogni modo mi ha mandato un messaggio dicendomi che vorrebbe parlarmi e di dirle quando sarei stato in pausa che mi avrebbe chiamato.
non le ho risposto.

non le rispondo proprio.

lascio passare un po' di tempo, se sta così bene senza di me e non sente il bisogno di chiamarmi e di sapere come sto, se non sente il bisogno di condividere con me quello che sta facendo...allora non ho niente da dirle.

vedremo se ce la faccio a resistere.


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2015)

LDS ma un paio di mesi a scavare in miniera, no eh?


----------



## Spot (16 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Oggi sono punto a capo, lavoro per i soldi. Sono da solo, ho trent'anni e voglio una famiglia.
> Ho due sorelle incita che si sposano nel 2016. Un fratello più piccolo con 2 figli.
> Quasi tutti i miei più cari amici sono sposati con figli.
> 
> ...


A 30 anni ti senti fallito per una storia andata male?
LDS... ellamadonna.


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Sono sul treno per montecarlo.
> Rifletto nel frattempo.
> 
> Le ho scritto qualche giorno fa che non so come faccia a non avere bisogno di me. Come fa a non voler condividere con me la sua vita.
> ...


ci credo.
ti pare che il tipo di vita che facevi con lei assomigliasse lontanamente al progetto di chi vuole una famiglia?
io ti avevo colto ambizioso, godurioso e ben lontano dall'essere pronto a certe responsabilità


----------



## Alessandra (16 Novembre 2015)

LDS. ...

Ti capisco.  Tutto nuovo.  Tutto.
Li' non conosci nessuno e comunque montecarlo non è ne' londra ne' parigi. 
Quando torni a casa, il pensiero va li', verso di lei. 
Se fai cosi, questi mesi rischiano di tramutarsi in un inferno.  Devi reagire e non chiamarla più. Non funzionava prima e non funziona neanche adesso.  Dovresti uccidere quella speranza che hai. 
Reset.
Ti ho detto. ...
Datti alla barca a vela o qualunque hobby, corso ect che ti occupi la mente, che ti svaghi e che ti dia l'opportunita' di conoscere nuove persone che ti diano nuovi stimoli. 

Questa negativita' non va bene.  Forza.


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

mi ha riscritto questa mattina dicendomi che si aspettava che le facessi sapere come è andato il primo giorno, poi ha provato a chiamarmi ma non ho risposto.

non le rispondo.

in fondo spero che lei venga da me e che si renda conto che mi ama e che non può stare senza di me.
però so benissimo che è una speranza ridicola che non mi porterà da nessuna parte. Tuttavia mi sento di darle un po' di tempo per vedere se in effetti è disposta a spostare le montagne per me.

se non dovesse succedere, pazienza, vorrà dire che il tempo curerà le ferite.


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2015)

Bannatemi.


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bannatemi.


ma io non ho seguito molto la vicenda di LDS, un riassunto sintetico? :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> mi ha riscritto questa mattina dicendomi che si aspettava che le facessi sapere come è andato il primo giorno, poi ha provato a chiamarmi ma non ho risposto.
> 
> non le rispondo.
> 
> ...


è obbiettivamente difficile decidere da parte cominciare ad insultarti.     è talmente tutto sballato che mi gira la testa.


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma io non ho seguito molto la vicenda di LDS, un riassunto sintetico? :rotfl:


LDS vuole riaprire una storia con una donna che assolutamente non vuole saperne più di lui.


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è obbiettivamente difficile decidere da parte cominciare ad insultarti.     è talmente tutto sballato che mi gira la testa.


admin, me lo fai un sunto breve e conciso please?

edit, chiedo sorry ho letto ora, ok a posto. ho capito un po' di cose..


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> admin, me lo fai un sunto breve e conciso please?
> 
> edit, chiedo sorry ho letto ora, ok a posto. ho capito un po' di cose..


Beata te.   qui sono 2 anni che proviamo a capire.    e l'unica cosa chiara da capire è che LDS va menato duramente 3 volte al giorno prima dei pasti.


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

lei non ne vuole sapere....

di fatti io non le scrivo più, se ne vuole sapere sarà lei a muovere mari e monti perchè io non faccio più niente.

se non le interessa per niente, pazienza, vorrà dire che ci metterò una pietra sopra.

al momento però non mi sento di chiudere ogni spiraglio.


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma io non ho seguito molto la vicenda di LDS, un riassunto sintetico? :rotfl:


LDS sta con una. Lui vuole famiglia, cane e giardino, lei vuole andare in giro per il mondo, dopo essersi opportunamente chiavata il suo capo.
Lui si incazza per il tempo di mandare giù un bicchiere di rosso da 840.00 euri e poi decide di riprendersela.
Lei lo fanculizza.
Lui si trova una che si vuole fare menare, ma LDS non apprezza certe pratiche volgari e pensa sempre alla sua fidanzatina perfetta. Quella che si chiava il capo o collega non ricordo, ero impegnata a farmi lobotomizzare.
Nel frattempo la fidanzata decide di stare con lui e riprovarci, ma non gliela dà manco dopo raccomandate con ricevuta di ritorno perchè c'ha una qualche malattia misteriosa, forse ha preso un fungo, forse le è rimasto incastrato un qualche sex toy, ma guai ad andare da un medico.
Lui in questo idillio decide di partire con lei per il viaggio della vita, vuole chiederla in moglie quando saranno della Death Valley, un luogo in un certo senso evocativo.
Lì la storia finisce, decidono di rimanere amici...lui ha ingoiato il brillante in un moto di orgoglio personale.
Lui ora si è trasferito a Montecarlo, pronto a inseguire il suo sogno lavorativo, ma continua a pensare a sta disgraziata, che tutto vuole fare meno che stare con lui.
That's all.


----------



## ivanl (17 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS sta con una. Lui vuole famiglia, cane e giardino, lei vuole andare in giro per il mondo, dopo essersi opportunamente chiavata il suo capo.
> Lui si incazza per il tempo di mandare giù un bicchiere di rosso da 840.00 euri e poi decide di riprendersela.
> Lei lo fanculizza.
> Lui si trova una che si vuole fare menare, ma LDS non apprezza certe pratiche volgari e pensa sempre alla sua fidanzatina perfetta. Quella che si chiava il capo o collega non ricordo, ero impegnata a farmi lobotomizzare.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dimentico qualcosa!?


----------



## ivanl (17 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dimentico qualcosa!?


no, sintesi perfetta! Mitica!


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS sta con una. Lui vuole famiglia, cane e giardino, lei vuole andare in giro per il mondo, dopo essersi opportunamente chiavata il suo capo.
> Lui si incazza per il tempo di *mandare giù un bicchiere di rosso da 840.00 euri* e poi decide di riprendersela.
> Lei lo fanculizza.
> Lui si trova una che si vuole fare menare, ma LDS non apprezza certe pratiche volgari e pensa sempre alla sua fidanzatina perfetta. Quella che si chiava il capo o collega non ricordo, ero impegnata a farmi lobotomizzare.
> ...


ok credo di aver capito...

i neretti dimmi che sono tue licenze poetiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: te prego...


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ok credo di aver capito...
> 
> i neretti dimmi che sono tue licenze poetiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: te prego...


Nessuna licenza...


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ok credo di aver capito...
> 
> i neretti dimmi che sono tue licenze poetiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: te prego...


no no

dobbiamo ritrovare il 3d in cui voleva convincerci che non possiamo continuare a vivere senza essere stati in un ristorante da millemila euro a testa.


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nessuna licenza...


come sarebbe che si è ingoiato un brillante per orgoglio!! ma io dov'ero? ma c'ero? 

ma caro LDS, intanto piacere di conoscerti, io sono Ban. Io sono molto orgogliosa e piglio certe impuntature che levati proprio ma....un brillante.....ma per orgoglio te lo rivendi e con il ricavato ci vai a Cuba da solo, tipo


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no no
> 
> dobbiamo ritrovare il 3d in cui voleva convincerci che non possiamo continuare a vivere senza essere stati in un ristorante da millemila euro a testa.


adoro! ma io dov'ero? ma nessuno m'ha avvisata con un messaggino? :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> adoro! ma io dov'ero? ma nessuno m'ha avvisata con un messaggino? :carneval:


ecco qua

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/21080-ristoranti?highlight=


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

manca qualche dettaglio, ma in sintesi è così...
in questo momento mi sta tempestando di messaggi chiedendomi perchè non le rispondo....


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> manca qualche dettaglio, ma in sintesi è così...
> in questo momento mi sta tempestando di messaggi chiedendomi perchè non le rispondo....


Tu!
ragazzino inutile. Devi pensare solo a me!


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> come sarebbe che si è ingoiato un brillante per orgoglio!! ma io dov'ero? ma c'ero?
> 
> ma caro LDS, intanto piacere di conoscerti, io sono Ban. Io sono molto orgogliosa e piglio certe impuntature che levati proprio ma....un brillante.....ma per orgoglio te lo rivendi e con il ricavato ci vai a Cuba da solo, tipo



ma figurati se lo rivendo.

me lo tengo e non lo darò mai a nessuno.

non penso che io possa riciclare un regalo del genere e darlo ad un'altra donna....
e non ho alcuna intenzione di rivenderlo perchè comunque credevo fortemente in quello che ho comprato, perchè l'ho comprato e come l'ho comprato.

me lo tengo e basta.

la vacanza a cuba mi sa che non la farò per parecchio tempo.
dubito di avere ferie nel breve periodo.....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS sta con una. Lui vuole famiglia, cane e giardino, lei vuole andare in giro per il mondo, dopo essersi opportunamente chiavata il suo capo.
> Lui si incazza per il tempo di mandare giù un bicchiere di rosso da 840.00 euri e poi decide di riprendersela.
> Lei lo fanculizza.
> Lui si trova una che si vuole fare menare, ma LDS non apprezza certe pratiche volgari e pensa sempre alla sua fidanzatina perfetta. Quella che si chiava il capo o collega non ricordo, ero impegnata a farmi lobotomizzare.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma figurati se lo rivendo.
> 
> me lo tengo e non lo darò mai a nessuno.
> 
> ...


ma riciclare no, ovvio, ma io sono assolutamente contro il mantenimento degli oggetti legati a storie passate finite a schifio, poi mia idea...
e non è per un discorso economico.
io quando ho lasciato il mio ex e me ne sono andata di casa ho lasciato lì le cose che avevo comprato per casa, persino mobili :rotfl: e i suoi regali grossi li ho "trasformati" ecco...


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu!
> ragazzino inutile. Devi pensare solo a me!



ieri sera ho fatto una discussione con il mio nuovo capo che mi conosceva già e conosce la mia ex ragazza e mi ha chiesto se lei fosse venuta in provenza o se avesse intenzione di spostarsi perchè può piazzarla un po' ovunque se ha necessità di scendere.

quindi...gli ho comunicato che non siamo più insieme e che al momento ho una situazione personale abbastanza difficile da gestire.

mi ha risposto sorridendo che a monaco non sarà così difficile trovare un'altra donna :rotfl:

ad ogni modo al momento non mi interessa...se devo trovarne una giusto per scopare, me ne resto da solo che sto meglio.


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma riciclare no, ovvio, ma io sono assolutamente contro il mantenimento degli oggetti legati a storie passate finite a schifio, poi mia idea...
> e non è per un discorso economico.
> io quando ho lasciato il mio ex e me ne sono andata di casa ho lasciato lì le cose che avevo comprato per casa, persino mobili :rotfl: e i suoi regali grossi li ho "trasformati" ecco...



spero non lo faccia.

le avevo regalato una collana di tiffany che se dovessi sapere che ha dato dentro per i soldi mi girerebbero i coglioni in maniera incredibile.
fa passare la voglia di regalare qualcosa a qualcuno onestamente.


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> spero non lo faccia.
> 
> le avevo regalato una collana di tiffany che se dovessi sapere che ha dato dentro per i soldi mi girerebbero i coglioni in maniera incredibile.
> fa passare la voglia di regalare qualcosa a qualcuno onestamente.


ma hai letto quello che ti ho scritto? mi sa di no. 

ho scritto "trasformato" che non significa "rivenduto" in italiano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: vuol dire che mi ha regalato un cappotto e l'ho ricucito cambiandogli il taglio, perchè di andare in giro col cappotto regalato da lui come mi voleva vedere lui non mi va. sinceramente mi sanno di vedova bianca ste robe...

poi, a me sui soldi? :rotfl::rotfl: tesoro mio, io me ne sono andata di casa e gli ho lasciato tutte le mie cose pur di non rivederlo mai più manco me le sono ripigliate :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma hai letto quello che ti ho scritto? mi sa di no.
> 
> ho scritto "trasformato" che non significa "rivenduto" in italiano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: vuol dire che mi ha regalato un cappotto e l'ho ricucito cambiandogli il taglio, perchè di andare in giro col cappotto regalato da lui come mi voleva vedere lui non mi va. sinceramente mi sanno di vedova bianca ste robe...
> 
> poi, a me sui soldi? :rotfl::rotfl: tesoro mio, io me ne sono andata di casa e gli ho lasciato tutte le mie cose pur di non rivederlo mai più manco me le sono ripigliate :rotfl::rotfl:



ma io mica dico a te...

io dico a lei....se scoprissi che si è venduta la mia collana la prenderei a calci in culo


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma hai letto quello che ti ho scritto? mi sa di no.


E' un classico di LDS...tu dici A e lui risponde a M!


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' un classico di LDS...tu dici A e lui risponde a M!


sei sempre la più zozza comunque.
e dammi un po' di tregua.


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> sei sempre la più zozza comunque.
> e dammi un po' di tregua.


Mai! Nessuna tregua. Qui ti vogliono menare, io preferisco farmi bannare e dirtene di ogni colore...


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mai! Nessuna tregua. Qui ti vogliono menare, io preferisco farmi bannare e dirtene di ogni colore...



vero!

perplesso ogni due per tre vorrebbe legnarmi....senza motivo poi!
io sono così pacifista!


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma riciclare no, ovvio,* ma io sono assolutamente contro il mantenimento degli oggetti legati a storie passate finite a schifio, poi mia idea...*
> e non è per un discorso economico.
> io quando ho lasciato il mio ex e me ne sono andata di casa ho lasciato lì le cose che avevo comprato per casa, persino mobili :rotfl: e i suoi regali grossi li ho "trasformati" ecco...


pure la mia, quantomeno per quelle finite male... l'ultima volta che è capitato, ho buttato tre incisioni originali fatte da lei che mi aveva regalato


----------



## Tradito? (17 Novembre 2015)

M'ero dimenticato della negazione del sesso con la scusa della malattia......


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> vero!
> 
> perplesso ogni due per tre vorrebbe legnarmi....senza motivo poi!
> io sono così pacifista!


Eh no, io i motivi li capisco...ma menare te non è soddisfazione.


----------



## oscuro (17 Novembre 2015)

*Tradito*



Tradito? ha detto:


> M'ero dimenticato della negazione del sesso con la scusa della malattia......


Mi meraviglio di te,far parte di questa comunella contro lds,e no,non va bene....proprio no.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

*lds*



Tradito? ha detto:


> M'ero dimenticato della negazione del sesso con la scusa della malattia......


Ma almeno in America te l'ha data?


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> M'ero dimenticato della negazione del sesso con la scusa della malattia......



alla fine avevamo risolto.
c'erano un paio di posizioni in cui non le faceva male....però dal medico c'è andata adesso che è tornata a casa, ma io non so niente ovviamente di cosa si sono detti e quant'altro.


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi meraviglio di te,far parte di questa comunella contro lds,e no,non va bene....proprio no.


Occazzo...è martedì...vero...


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Occazzo...è martedì...vero...


e che succede il martedì?


----------



## Nicka (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> e che succede il martedì?


Il martedì Oscuro diventa insopportabile...


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> pure la mia, quantomeno per quelle finite male... l'ultima volta che è capitato, ho buttato tre incisioni originali fatte da lei che mi aveva regalato


ecco perfetto. siamo uguali :carneval: io o butto, o trasformo :rotfl: non conservo reliquie piagnucolose... più che altro perchè in fondo in fondo sono pure emotiva, quindi preferisco non autoflagellarmi


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> alla fine avevamo risolto.
> c'erano un paio di posizioni in cui non le faceva male....però dal medico c'è andata adesso che è tornata a casa, ma io non so niente ovviamente di cosa si sono detti e quant'altro.


Tu due analisi te le sei fatte, vero?


----------



## oscuro (17 Novembre 2015)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Il martedì Oscuro diventa insopportabile...


No,mi meraviglio di tradito,veramente,trovo la cosa intollerabile.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (17 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS sta con una. Lui vuole famiglia, cane e giardino, lei vuole andare in giro per il mondo, dopo essersi opportunamente chiavata il suo capo.
> Lui si incazza per il tempo di mandare giù un bicchiere di rosso da 840.00 euri e poi decide di riprendersela.
> Lei lo fanculizza.
> Lui si trova una che si vuole fare menare, ma LDS non apprezza certe pratiche volgari e pensa sempre alla sua fidanzatina perfetta. Quella che si chiava il capo o collega non ricordo, ero impegnata a farmi lobotomizzare.
> ...


Nicka


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> vero!
> 
> perplesso ogni due per tre vorrebbe legnarmi....senza motivo poi!
> io sono così pacifista!


no tu sei incommensurabilmente scemo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma figurati se lo rivendo.
> 
> me lo tengo e non lo darò mai a nessuno.
> 
> ...


Scusa ma come lo hai estratto il brillante .... da dove è uscito?


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Scusa ma come lo hai estratto il brillante .... da dove è uscito?


indovina!


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu due analisi te le sei fatte, vero?


no. non le ho fatte ancora.
devo andare.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi meraviglio di te,far parte di questa comunella contro lds,e no,non va bene....proprio no.


Guarda che cerco soltanto di aprirgli gli occhi, altro che comunella contro LDS. Le mie critiche sono SEMPRE costruttive


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Scusa ma come lo hai estratto il brillante .... da dove è uscito?


ma non ho estratto proprio niente.

l'anello lo tengo nel cassetto con la sua foto sul comodino per quello ancora.
non me la sento di eliminarla da là per il momento.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma non ho estratto proprio niente.
> 
> l'anello lo tengo nel cassetto con la sua foto sul comodino per quello ancora.
> non me la sento di eliminarla da là per il momento.


ABBATTETEMI, BANNATEMI FATE QUELLO CHE VOLETE MA IMPEDITEMI DI LEGGERLO 
VI PREGO


----------



## oscuro (17 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Tradito? ha detto:


> Guarda che cerco soltanto di aprirgli gli occhi, altro che comunella contro LDS. Le mie critiche sono SEMPRE costruttive


Non è carino da parte tua agire in questo modo poco corretto,se i tuoi intenti sono positivi e propositivi potevi scrivergli privatamente,non accodarti a questi utenti forastici e melliflui.Sono veramente sorpreso negativamente dal tuo operato,e mi girano i coglioni.


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ABBATTETEMI, BANNATEMI FATE QUELLO CHE VOLETE MA IMPEDITEMI DI LEGGERLO
> VI PREGO



ma perchè?

a me fa piacere guardarla prima di andare a dormire e salutarla la mattina...anche se è una foto


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma non ho estratto proprio niente.
> 
> l'anello lo tengo nel cassetto con la sua foto sul comodino per quello ancora.
> non me la sento di eliminarla da là per il momento.


ecco, io non capisco. a mo di santino sul comodino, ma perchè? ma allora tu non si orgoglioso figliolo....io col cazzo che mi tengo la foto di uno che mi ha fatto del male, ma per carità!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma perchè?
> 
> a me fa piacere guardarla prima di andare a dormire e salutarla la mattina...anche se è una foto


O sei finto e Dio solo sa quanto lo spero o giuro che ti meno io prima che arrivi Perplesso
E fossi in lei se sapessi una cosa così avrei la conferma che ho fatto bene a mollarti


----------



## oscuro (17 Novembre 2015)

*Lds*



LDS ha detto:


> ma perchè?
> 
> a me fa piacere guardarla prima di andare a dormire e salutarla la mattina...anche se è una foto


Ti difendo io da tradito,tranquillo.


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ma perchè?
> 
> a me fa piacere guardarla prima di andare a dormire e salutarla la mattina...anche se è una foto


mi sta per uscire una cosa alla oscuro style, esco dal 3d :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: però rido nel mentre


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> O sei finto e Dio solo sa quanto lo spero o giuro che ti meno io prima che arrivi Perplesso
> E fossi in lei se sapessi una cosa così avrei la conferma che ho fatto bene a mollarti


se vuoi ti mando una foto .....

e sentiamo perchè avrebbe fatto bene a mollarmi? perchè sono innamorato di lei, ci tengo, ed ho la sua foto sul comodino?
sono più che convinto che lei abbia ancora la mia sul suo....


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> se vuoi ti mando una foto .....
> 
> e sentiamo perchè avrebbe fatto bene a mollarmi? perchè sono innamorato di lei, ci tengo, ed ho la sua foto sul comodino?
> sono più che convinto che lei abbia ancora la mia sul suo....


perchè sono quasi certo che lo stalking sia reato anche in Francia e UK e che non c'è donna vagamente sana di mente che vorrebbe una piattola aggrappata al clitoride


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> O sei finto e Dio solo sa quanto lo spero o giuro_ che ti meno io prima che arrivi Perplesso_
> E fossi in lei se sapessi una cosa così avrei la conferma che ho fatto bene a mollarti


ma non basta argomentare invece che tirare fuori ogni post  botte e violenze varie?
anche per scherzo mi sembrano forzature sgradevoli


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi sta per uscire una cosa alla oscuro style, esco dal 3d :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: però rido nel mentre


e non ci vedo nemmeno troppo da ridere.
è che spesso si crea il tred che diventa occasione per divertirsi , vedi bender.
sicuramente libertà ha un altro tipo di ego...ma secondo me esagerate


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> se vuoi ti mando una foto .....
> 
> e sentiamo perchè avrebbe fatto bene a mollarmi? perchè sono innamorato di lei, ci tengo, ed ho la sua foto sul comodino?
> sono più che convinto che lei abbia ancora la mia sul suo....


Senti lds sei innamorato di una che non ti vuole. Hai comprato un anello e volevi sposare una donna che non ti voleva. Non scopava con te senza dare spiegazioni se non presunte malattie senza farsi curare o vedere da qualcuno
Ma nel frattempo si scopava il capo
Questa non sapeva più come dirti che ti te non fregava un cazzo e tu non l'hai capito
Ora io donna dopo che ho trattato di merda un uomo e finalmente riesco a mollarlo, quando scopro che conserva l'anello e ha la mia foto sul comodino penso che a come ho fatto a stare anche solo un mese (non anni) con un senza palle così.


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> e non ci vedo nemmeno troppo da ridere.
> è che spesso si crea il tred che diventa occasione per divertirsi , vedi bender.
> sicuramente libertà ha un altro tipo di ego...ma secondo me esagerate


"esagerate", io è la prima volta che faccio una battuta del genere e non avevo intenzione di scrivere proprio nulla di offensivo ma era una battuta volgarotta, che comunque non ho fatto, primo.

e secondo non tirare fuori Bender con me guarda, proprio no, che io 1) l'ho sempre difeso anche quando è stato indifendibile 2) ho discusso per lui 3) lo sento privatamente. quindi non te lo concedo. prendi qualcun altro per fare l'esempio, grazie.


----------



## oscuro (17 Novembre 2015)

*Minerva*

Quanto rompi i coglioni minerva credimi,hai sto piglio insopportabile,piombi sul forum e ti permetti sempre di dire cose sgradevoli,come se fosse casa tua,come si ti venisse tolto qualcosa,sai cosa mi da più fastidio delle tue uscite?che sono gratuite e ottuse.Sono sincero.
Ma evitateli sti commenti del cazzo!Che palle.


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> "esagerate", io è la prima volta che faccio una battuta del genere e non avevo intenzione di scrivere proprio nulla di offensivo ma era una battuta volgarotta, che comunque non ho fatto, primo.
> 
> e secondo non tirare fuori Bender con me guarda, proprio no, che io 1) l'ho sempre difeso anche quando è stato indifendibile 2) ho discusso per lui 3) lo sento privatamente. quindi non te lo concedo. prendi qualcun altro per fare l'esempio, grazie.


non si tratta di difendere, non è che pensi che libertà non dica cazzate; soltanto che quando si arriva al solito starnazzo chiassoso il tred diventa un'altra cosa.
per me


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

*minerva*

Solo una domanda: ti capita mai di dire a qualcuno ti darei due sberle? Ti prenderei per le spalle e ti scuoterei per le spalle? Cose così insomma
Bè a me capita nella vita, e pensa NON HO MAI MENATO NESSUNO


----------



## oscuro (17 Novembre 2015)

*MA*



Minerva ha detto:


> non si tratta di difendere, non è che pensi che libertà non dica cazzate; soltanto che quando si arriva al solito starnazzo chiassoso il tred diventa un'altra cosa.
> per me


Ma hai la faccia come il culo per davvero.Ma scrivi tu una roba simile?io apro un 3d serio,scrivendo seriamente che le persone mi deludono e tu invece di provare a capire cosa cazzo scrivo,cosa scrivi?la colpa è tua e del tuo carattere?


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senti lds sei innamorato di una che non ti vuole. Hai comprato un anello e volevi sposare una donna che non ti voleva. Non scopava con te senza dare spiegazioni se non presunte malattie senza farsi curare o vedere da qualcuno
> Ma nel frattempo si scopava il capo
> Questa non sapeva più come dirti che ti te non fregava un cazzo e tu non l'hai capito
> Ora io donna dopo che ho trattato di merda un uomo e finalmente riesco a mollarlo, quando scopro che conserva l'anello e ha la mia foto sul comodino penso che a come ho fatto a stare anche solo un mese (non anni) con un senza palle così.


possono essere vere tante cose però che avesse dei problemi di salute fisica questo era evidente, non sono stati risolti e sono venuti fuori in un secondo momento non subito.
sono stati risolti in parte e la nostra attività sessuale anche se non clamorosamente straordinaria era comunque accettabile.
il fatto che lei se ne stra fotta di me non credo sia vero, altrimenti non mi spiego il fatto che in questo momento mi sta mandando un milione di messaggi.

che i suoi sentimenti fossero diversi dai miei questo l'ho sempre saputo, ma ho sempre anche accettato il tutto.

il fatto che mi abbia tradito l'anno scorso è comunque un qualcosa che ho accettato e metabolizzato.
voglio dire, era una mia scelta.

lei non sa che ho comprato un anello ovviamente, e ho ancora la foto della mia prima ragazza che conservo.
Le persone importanti le conservo tutte, e al momento il posto della mia ex sta sul comodino.
Quando non sarà più il momento la toglierò.

non credo che mi renda un senza palle tenere la sua foto sul comodino.
tutto qua.

ci vuole del tempo per metabolizzare le cose, ancora non l'ho fatto completamente.


mi piacerebbe far finta di niente, dire che non mi interessa, che è passato, che sono libero e felice come un fringuello, ma non è così...perciò non vedo perchè debba mentire a me stesso.


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Solo una domanda: ti capita mai di dire a qualcuno ti darei due sberle? Ti prenderei per le spalle e ti scuoterei per le spalle? Cose così insomma
> Bè a me capita nella vita, e pensa NON HO MAI MENATO NESSUNO


*ci credo.*
sono i termini usati continuamente in questo senso che suonano male


----------



## Anonimo1523 (17 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senti lds sei innamorato di una che non ti vuole. Hai comprato un anello e volevi sposare una donna che non ti voleva. Non scopava con te senza dare spiegazioni se non presunte malattie senza farsi curare o vedere da qualcuno
> Ma nel frattempo si scopava il capo
> Questa non sapeva più come dirti che ti te non fregava un cazzo e tu non l'hai capito
> Ora io donna dopo che ho trattato di merda un uomo e finalmente riesco a mollarlo, quando scopro che conserva l'anello e ha la mia foto sul comodino penso che a come ho fatto a stare anche solo un mese (non anni) con un senza palle così.


Farfalla ti quoto appieno perché è proprio questo che pensano le donne quando non gli interessa un uomo. Per il resto meglio soprassedere su quello che sono disposte a fare quando gli interessa. Per quanto riguarda LSD è quello che prova un uomo innamorato che vorrebbe che le cose andassero diversamente e quindi appare disperato.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Farfalla ti quoto appieno perché è proprio questo che pensano le donne quando non gli interessa un uomo. Per il resto meglio soprassedere su quello che sono disposte a fare quando gli interessa. Per quanto riguarda LSD è quello che prova un uomo innamorato che vorrebbe che le cose andassero diversamente e quindi appare disperato.


Resto dell'idea che si può essere innamorati e mantenere un minimo di dignità anche solo verso se stessi


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Resto dell'idea che si può essere innamorati e mantenere un minimo di dignità anche solo verso se stessi


quoto tanto, e a ragione, visto che ci sono passata.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (17 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Resto dell'idea che si può essere innamorati e mantenere un minimo di dignità anche solo verso se stessi


QUOTO.  Non sempre è non tutti ci riescono.


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Farfalla ti quoto appieno perché è proprio questo che pensano le donne quando non gli interessa un uomo. Per il resto meglio soprassedere su quello che sono disposte a fare quando gli interessa. Per quanto riguarda LSD è quello che prova un uomo innamorato che vorrebbe che le cose andassero diversamente e quindi appare disperato.


non è proprio così.
continuo a credere che lui abbia questa visione "drammatica e romantica delle cose" e che se lei ricambiasse normalmente perderebbe grossa parte d'interesse ai suoi  occhi.
lui non è uno zerbino...in questo momento gli piace interpretarlo


----------



## Falcor (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma io non ho seguito molto la vicenda di LDS, un riassunto sintetico? :rotfl:


In principio era il verbo, e il verbo era presso dio. 

No aspetta io non ho il dono della sintesi


----------



## Anonimo1523 (17 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è proprio così.
> continuo a credere che lui abbia questa visione "drammatica e romantica delle cose" e che se lei ricambiasse normalmente perderebbe grossa parte d'interesse ai suoi  occhi.
> lui non è uno zerbino...in questo momento gli piace interpretarlo


Mi attengo a quello che scrive. Diversamente da te io non so leggere il pensiero .... ma potrebbe lo stesso essere una visione interpretativa interessante.


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Mi attengo a quello che scrive. *Diversamente da te io non so leggere il pensiero ..*.. ma potrebbe lo stesso essere una visione interpretativa interessante.


no, diversamente da te l'ho letto dall'inizio negli anni scorsi .
questo non vuol dire che abbia ragione; rende solo la tua ironia gratuita


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> In principio era il verbo, e il verbo era presso dio.
> 
> No aspetta io non ho il dono della sintesi


nemmeno io :rotfl: ...forse perchè pensiamo quadrimensionalmente :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (17 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, diversamente da te l'ho letto dall'inizio negli anni scorsi .
> questo non vuol dire che abbia ragione; rende solo la tua ironia gratuita


Una leggera ironia ... e ho detto anche che è una visione interpretativa interessante. Sei nervosa?


----------



## oscuro (17 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Una leggera ironia ... e ho detto anche che è una visione interpretativa interessante. Sei nervosa?


Lei è nervosa sempre con gli stessi...


----------



## Falcor (17 Novembre 2015)

Comunque lds anche io ho ancora delle foto di J in camera, ma perché per me rappresentano una parte del mio passato e mi ricordano momenti felici della mia vita. Ma non è che la mattina le do il buongiorno. Questa cosa secondo me non è sana. Poi sperare che lei torni fa parte dell'animo umano ma la speranza non può durare in eterno altrimenti diventa una ossessione.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> *lei non ne vuole sapere*....
> 
> di fatti io non le scrivo più, se ne vuole sapere sarà lei a muovere mari e monti perchè io non faccio più niente.
> 
> ...


Quale spiraglio ? mi sfugge


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS sta con una. Lui vuole famiglia, cane e giardino, lei vuole andare in giro per il mondo, dopo essersi opportunamente chiavata il suo capo.
> Lui si incazza per il tempo di mandare giù un bicchiere di rosso da 840.00 euri e poi decide di riprendersela.
> Lei lo fanculizza.
> Lui si trova una che si vuole fare menare, ma LDS non apprezza certe pratiche volgari e pensa sempre alla sua fidanzatina perfetta. Quella che si chiava il capo o collega non ricordo, ero impegnata a farmi lobotomizzare.
> ...


Questa mi era sfuggita !!!!Ma sul serio s'è mangiato il brillante ???!!!! e poi lo ha ripescato ??!!!:singleeye::unhappy:


----------



## Alessandra (17 Novembre 2015)

*LDS*

Lei ti chiama e ti richiama. ..per sapere del tuo primo giorno,  da amica.  
Lei si sente tua amica  (cosa di comune accordo ) e non sa cosa ti sta passando per la testa.  Non sa perché non rispondi.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è carino da parte tua agire in questo modo poco corretto,se i tuoi intenti sono positivi e propositivi potevi scrivergli privatamente,non accodarti a questi utenti forastici e melliflui.Sono veramente sorpreso negativamente dal tuo operato,*e mi girano i coglioni.*


Ora ti riconosco .... Prima no


----------



## Spot (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *ma riciclare no, ovvio, ma io sono assolutamente contro il mantenimento degli oggetti legati a storie passate finite a schifio, poi mia idea...*
> e non è per un discorso economico.
> io quando ho lasciato il mio ex e me ne sono andata di casa ho lasciato lì le cose che avevo comprato per casa, persino mobili :rotfl: e i suoi regali grossi li ho "trasformati" ecco...


Fanculo, io i fumetti me li tengo e guai a chi me li tocca.
E pure i libri.
E pure la borsa.
E il kindle.
E tutto il resto.
Ecchediamine.
5 anni di rinuncia a festini e a universitari sexy. Almeno ci ho guadagnato qualcosa.


----------



## oscuro (17 Novembre 2015)

*fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora ti riconosco .... Prima no


Mi pare giusto,tradito mi ha molto deluso oggi,uno come lui,che si presta a queste comunelle volgari e insulse.MALE TRADITO,MOLTO MALE!


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quale spiraglio ? mi sfugge



bè l'anno scorso a quest'ora stavo nella stessa identica situazione.
uno spiraglio c'è ancora per me....tutto qua.

non ho mica detto che ci resterò in eterno in questa situazione...
ho detto che per il momento mi va bene così.

se lei vuole cambiare lo status quo che lo faccia....altrimenti pazienza, la vita prenderà il suo corso.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> bè l'anno scorso a quest'ora stavo nella stessa identica situazione.
> uno spiraglio c'è ancora per me....tutto qua.
> 
> non ho mica detto che ci resterò in eterno in questa situazione...
> ...


Bisogna ammettere che sei tenace.


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Lei ti chiama e ti richiama. ..per sapere del tuo primo giorno,  da amica.
> Lei si sente tua amica  (cosa di comune accordo ) e non sa cosa ti sta passando per la testa.  Non sa perché non rispondi.


mah, non sono così convinto.

io ai miei amici quando invio un messaggio per sapere come vanno le cose e non mi rispondono non è che ne mando 50....

ne mando uno e poi mi rifaccio sentire in caso qualche giorno dopo...

lei me ne ha mandati letteralmente 18 nello spazio di 1 ora e mezza...

uno proprio in quest'istante in cui mi sta chiedendo cosa ha fatto da non meritare una risposta e se ho deciso di non parlarle più posso dirglielo.


----------



## Alessandra (17 Novembre 2015)

Continui il silenzio fino a che non prende un elicottero per Monaco?


----------



## oscuro (17 Novembre 2015)

*Sai*



LDS ha detto:


> mah, non sono così convinto.
> 
> io ai miei amici quando invio un messaggio per sapere come vanno le cose e non mi rispondono non è che ne mando 50....
> 
> ...



Lds io ti leggo sempre con molto interesse.Sai quando hai scritto dei tuoi amici..tutti sposati e con figli...e tu solo.Mi hai fatto pensare a quando avevo 33 anni....mi sentivo come te...più o meno...dopo 11 anni,i miei amici stanno peggio di me...:rotfl:
Sai cosa ho capito alla fine?che per quanto sia o non sia nelle nostre possibilità,la vita è imponderabile,e se il suo vento è troppo forte per la nostra vela,tanto vale lasciarsi cullare....e infatti spesso vado alla deriva...ma forse è la mia vita.


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Continui il silenzio fino a che non prende un elicottero per Monaco?


non lo so.
l'ultimo messaggio però è un chiaro invito ad una risposta....vedrò questa sera dopo il servizio.


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> non lo so.
> l'ultimo messaggio però è un chiaro invito ad una risposta....vedrò questa sera dopo il servizio.


gli è che a furia di passare dall'inglese al russo, dal francese all'italiano, dallo spagnolo a non voglio manco sapere quale altra lingua hai perso la conoscenza del significato delle parole.

e quindi confondi affetto ed amore, il voler sapere come stai al sentire la mancanza fisica di qualcuno.

aggiungici che sei sveglio come un termostato guasto ed il quadro si completa.


----------



## Carola (17 Novembre 2015)

Lsd ok e 'un po di coccio ma pure lei se è veor che manda sms a manetta o è stronza e le piace avere l'eterno  innamorato ai suoi piedi o tanto finita non sarà 

Lsd ma non riesci a sparire ? Forse se uno spiraglio c'è lo capirai solo così
Non si tratta di fare giochini ma sti cassi le hai dato di tutto ti sei messo a 90 adesso basta 
Hai una buona professione sarai un ragazzo intelligente 
Poi lo so che i soldi non servono se non hai tempo e modo di spenderli con chi ami 
Ma falla un po sucare come si dice ...
No?


----------



## Lucrezia (17 Novembre 2015)

*LDS*

A prescindere dagli spiragli, le foto sul comodino, i messaggi e quant'altro, vorrei farti fare una riflessione di altro tipo. A me il problema non sembra tanto Laure, l'impressione che ho è che tu ami più l'idea di sposarti e metter su famiglia che non lei in quanto donna specifica. Ricordo quando descrivevi i motivi per cui era perfetta per te, e sembrava una lista della spesa, precisa e razionale. Vi lasciate e, dopo avventure inenarrabili,  finalmente vi frequentate,  fra mille problemi emozionali e sessuali che richiedono lavoro e costruzione, e dopo 15 secondi sei di nuovo ossessionato dal chiedere la sua mano il più presto possibile, quando a mala pena ancora siete una coppia. Poi torni e racconti come sia difficile veder tutti sposi e genitori attorno tranne te. E dunque, sai, con tutto il rispetto possibile, e il tatto spero anche se non è il mio forte,  vorrei suggerire di lavorare su questa ansia che hai, un pochettino. Perché,  che sia Laure o un'altra dopo, una donna a un certo punto s'accorge che stai sposando un'idea e che a lei la vedi poco o niente, e fa un po'schifo come sensazione, e non va nemmeno a finire bene. Io capisco che vorresti concretizzare un'idea di stabilità, bellezza, successo in tutti i campi, un disegno perfetto dove tutto torna e c'è il lavoro che ami, e la bella casetta con la donna bella che ti capisce e condivide le tue passioni e sforna i tuoi otto bambini.  E non c'è niente che non vada in questa visione, solo mi pare che tu continui a cercare di staccar pezzi alle figurine per farle entrare a forza nel disegno che vuoi tu. Mi spieghi perché,  a prescindere dalla donna,  è così vitale questo essere sposo e padre, adesso,  il prima possibile, per forza? Non credo che questo spingerebbe nella giusta direzione alcuna relazione, ecco.


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> A prescindere dagli spiragli, le foto sul comodino, i messaggi e quant'altro, vorrei farti fare una riflessione di altro tipo. A me il problema non sembra tanto Laure, l'impressione che ho è che tu ami più l'idea di sposarti e metter su famiglia che non lei in quanto donna specifica. Ricordo quando descrivevi i motivi per cui era perfetta per te, e sembrava una lista della spesa, precisa e razionale. Vi lasciate e, dopo avventure inenarrabili,  finalmente vi frequentate,  fra mille problemi emozionali e sessuali che richiedono lavoro e costruzione, e dopo 15 secondi sei di nuovo ossessionato dal chiedere la sua mano il più presto possibile, quando a mala pena ancora siete una coppia. Poi torni e racconti come sia difficile veder tutti sposi e genitori attorno tranne te. E dunque, sai, con tutto il rispetto possibile, e il tatto spero anche se non è il mio forte,  vorrei suggerire di lavorare su questa ansia che hai, un pochettino. Perché,  che sia Laure o un'altra dopo, una donna a un certo punto s'accorge che stai sposando un'idea e che a lei la vedi poco o niente, e fa un po'schifo come sensazione, e non va nemmeno a finire bene. Io capisco che vorresti concretizzare un'idea di stabilità, bellezza, successo in tutti i campi, un disegno perfetto dove tutto torna e c'è il lavoro che ami, e la bella casetta con la donna bella che ti capisce e condivide le tue passioni e sforna i tuoi otto bambini.  E non c'è niente che non vada in questa visione, solo mi pare che tu continui a cercare di staccar pezzi alle figurine per farle entrare a forza nel disegno che vuoi tu. Mi spieghi perché,  a prescindere dalla donna,  è così vitale questo essere sposo e padre, adesso,  il prima possibile, per forza? Non credo che questo spingerebbe nella giusta direzione alcuna relazione, ecco.



in realtà non è subito, ma dopo 2 anni, ed ero pronto l'anno scorso, cioè dopo un anno.
non lo so perchè, lo sento.
ho avuto una relazione con una donna per quasi dieci anni, ero sul punto di sposarmi, poi vicissitudini varie e sono partito dall'Italia.
non ero pronto allora forse, non era quella giusta, non lo so.

oggi sono pronto e Laure rappresenta più o meno tutto quello che cerco in una donna. Condividiamo le stesse passioni, amiamo le stesse cose, ci piace viaggiare, andare al cinema, andare al ristorante. 
stiamo bene quando siamo a casa a guardarci un film.
ci cuciniamo, ci divertiamo con gli amici.

ci distanzia il fatto che io vorrei passare al livello successivo e lei invece vuole una vita libera.
che io ho occhi solo per lei ed è la mia priorità mentre io non sono la sua.
e non è poco come distanza, è abissale nonostante tutto, ed è per questo che mi ha lasciato.

ho bisogno di una famiglia non perchè tutti i miei amici, fratelli e sorelle ce l'hanno, ma perchè è un desiderio, una cosa che sento dentro. Voglio dei figli, e non li voglio a 40 anni perchè voglio avere le forze di godermeli e crescermeli.

Lei non è pronta, non è innamorata di me come io lo sono di lei, però io ci credevo ecco. e dentro di me ci credo ancora.


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Lsd ok e 'un po di coccio ma pure lei se è veor che manda sms a manetta o è stronza e le piace avere l'eterno  innamorato ai suoi piedi o tanto finita non sarà
> 
> Lsd ma non riesci a sparire ? Forse se uno spiraglio c'è lo capirai solo così
> Non si tratta di fare giochini ma sti cassi le hai dato di tutto ti sei messo a 90 adesso basta
> ...


sono già sparito.
vivo in un'altra città.

non ci vediamo e se non voglio rispondere al telefono o ai messaggi non c'è alcun modo di restare in contatto.

ad ogni modo mi ha mandato un solo messaggio nella serata dicendomi che il mio silenzio la fa riflettere e non sa cosa fare.

ora io non so cosa dirle perchè non riesco ad interpretare quello che mi dice.
non lo so.

non le ho risposto. lo farò domani mattina credo.


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2015)

45 minuti al telefono.
le manco, mi manca.
*sta facendo le carte per andare in argentina nelle favelas ad aiutare i disperati senza tetto.*
non so più cosa dire.
mi ha detto che vorrebbe venire qua fra 2 settimane così possiamo stare un po' insieme.
le ho risposto: vedremo.

vado a dormire abbastanza affranto.
ma come in argentina...ma che cazzo.


----------



## Alessandra (18 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> 45 minuti al telefono.
> le manco, mi manca.
> *sta facendo le carte per andare in argentina nelle favelas ad aiutare i disperati senza tetto.*
> non so più cosa dire.
> ...



appunto...
lascia stare LDS. Lo so che la speranza e' l'ultima a morire ma mi ricorda tanto quel mio ex inglese (quello di qualche mese fa) aspirante scrittore di national geographic che mi molla per andare in giro per il mondo, non senza prima avermi innondato il viso delle sue lacrime mentre mi diceva addio. tante belle parole ma poi...

e' solo sofferenza. Non ne vale la pena.
c'e' stato un periodo, scorso inverno, in cui eravamo nella stessa barca, e ne avevamo parlato.
Ora io ne sono uscita fuori e sto bene.
ma lei e' sempre li', a nutrire quella speranza, senza poi di concretoo fare nulla per stare davvero assieme a te.
e' un massacro.
Vuoi davvero questo?


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

E dille di andare che magari qnd torna vi sentirete augurale tante belle cose e poi davvero non rispondere più 

Fatti altre storie goditi lavoro nuovo

A parte  che tra il dire e il fare vediamo poi se parte o butta li discorsi ad minchiam...


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Fanculo, io i fumetti me li tengo e guai a chi me li tocca.
> E pure i libri.
> E pure la borsa.
> E il kindle.
> ...


I fumetti e i libri so na cosa, l'anello nel cassetto e il completino sexy "che piaceva tanto a lui" so feticci, io non conservo feticci piagnoni per auto flagellarmi struggendomi di ricordi


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS sta con una. Lui vuole famiglia, cane e giardino, lei vuole andare in giro per il mondo, dopo essersi opportunamente chiavata il suo capo.
> Lui si incazza per il tempo di mandare giù un bicchiere di rosso da 840.00 euri e poi decide di riprendersela.
> Lei lo fanculizza.
> Lui si trova una che si vuole fare menare, ma LDS non apprezza certe pratiche volgari e pensa sempre alla sua fidanzatina perfetta. Quella che si chiava il capo o collega non ricordo, ero impegnata a farmi lobotomizzare.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
potevi colorirlo un pochino però... sei sempre così fredda


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> *Comunque lds anche io ho ancora delle foto di J in camera, ma perché per me rappresentano una parte del mio passato e mi ricordano momenti felici della mia vita. Ma non è che la mattina le do il buongiorno. *Questa cosa secondo me non è sana. Poi sperare che lei torni fa parte dell'animo umano ma la speranza non può durare in eterno altrimenti diventa una ossessione.


Finchè la foto non gli risponde, c'è ancora speranza


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> potevi colorirlo un pochino però... sei sempre così fredda


Glacialmente chirurgica...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2015)

Lds le favelas sono in brasile però.


----------



## Ecate (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> I fumetti e i libri so na cosa, l'anello nel cassetto e il completino sexy "che piaceva tanto a lui" so feticci, io non conservo feticci piagnoni per auto flagellarmi struggendomi di ricordi


Io ho sempre buttato quasi tutto, non per timore della nostalgia ma per potente disgusto evocato dagli oggetti. Mi ricordano la situazione in cui sono stata. Fanno eccezione le cose preziose. Non so cosa farmene ma gettarle mi sembra uno schiaffo alla povertà. In genere le regalo.


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io ho sempre buttato quasi tutto, non per timore della nostalgia ma per potente disgusto evocato dagli oggetti. Mi ricordano la situazione in cui sono stata. Fanno eccezione le cose preziose. Non so cosa farmene ma gettarle mi sembra uno schiaffo alla povertà. In genere le regalo.


Mai avuto in regalo cose preziose, tranne un anello che ho trasformato in un punto luce. Proprio perché come dite te e Spot, è uno schiaffo alla povertà e al proprio dolore pure rinunciare a tutto.


----------



## Ecate (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Mai avuto in regalo cose preziose, tranne un anello che ho trasformato in un punto luce. Proprio perché come dite te e Spot, è uno schiaffo alla povertà e al proprio dolore pure rinunciare a tutto.


Grazie per la dritta


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Grazie per la dritta


figurati  

le cose piagnone le ho frullate direttamente... tipo la foto nostra in Messico fatta su tela canvas per appenderla - gettata, i braccialetti presi in Turchia uguali - frullato, etc etc


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Finchè la foto non gli risponde, c'è ancora speranza


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS sta con una. Lui vuole famiglia, cane e giardino, lei vuole andare in giro per il mondo, dopo essersi opportunamente chiavata il suo capo.
> Lui si incazza per il tempo di mandare giù un bicchiere di rosso da 840.00 euri e poi decide di riprendersela.
> Lei lo fanculizza.
> Lui si trova una che si vuole fare menare, ma LDS non apprezza certe pratiche volgari e pensa sempre alla sua fidanzatina perfetta. Quella che si chiava il capo o collega non ricordo, ero impegnata a farmi lobotomizzare.
> ...


Grazie, perchè avevo perso il filo.

Si potrebbe sapere dove è stato defecato il brillocco da ottofantastiliardi di carati? Forse a Parigi? A Londra? O Abu Dhabi? Magari Roccavivara (CB)? Forse Montecarlo?


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Grazie, perchè avevo perso il filo.
> 
> Si potrebbe sapere dove è stato defecato il brillocco da ottofantastiliardi di carati? Forse a Parigi? A Londra? O Abu Dhabi? Magari Roccavivara (CB)? Forse Montecarlo?


Per tenerlo più vicino a sè credo che abbia fatto incetta di Imodium in quantità industriali per evitare l'espulsione inaspettata.
Ho il dubbio e sospetto che il brillocco stia ancora vagando negli anfratti intestinali del nostro amico...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> oggi sono pronto e Laure rappresenta più o meno tutto quello che cerco in una donna. Condividiamo le stesse passioni, amiamo le stesse cose, *ci piace viaggiare, andare al cinema, andare al ristorante*.
> stiamo bene quando siamo a casa a guardarci un film.
> ci cuciniamo, ci divertiamo con gli amici


E grazie ar cazzo... Scommetto che vi piace pure scopare...

Anche io e mia moglie stiamo assieme perchè abbiamo passioni comuni: lavorare, pagare il mutuo, scendere la monnezza, cambiare pannolini, pulire il cesso, lavare i piatti.


----------



## zanna (18 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> 45 minuti al telefono.
> le manco, mi manca.
> *sta facendo le carte per andare in argentina nelle favelas ad aiutare i disperati senza tetto.*
> non so più cosa dire.
> ...


Per tutte le antiche divinità galliche e britanniche nonchè gallesi, irlandesi e scozzesi perfino ... intervengo una volta sola ... LDS è una tipa *SUONATA* ... buttala via nell'indifferenziato ... al limite omaggiala di un roboante *VAFFANCULO* (con l'eco mi raccomando che altrimenti non vale) e poi vai di *Dom Perignon del 1798* (mi raccomando l'annata) e brinda felice con chi cazzo ti pare.
Edit: che poi le favelas (come giustamente scritto da Sbry sono in Brasile) che abbia confuso il termine con un altro magari più interessante??
Edit 2: due palle :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Per tutte le antiche divinità galliche e britanniche nonchè gallesi, irlandesi e scozzesi perfino ... intervengo una volta sola ... LDS è una tipa *SUONATA* ... buttala via nell'indifferenziato ... al limite omaggiala di un roboante *VAFFANCULO* (con l'eco mi raccomando che altrimenti non vale) e poi vai di *don perignor del 1798* (mi raccomando l'annata) e brinda felice con chi cazzo ti pare.
> Edit: che poi le favelas (come giustamente scritto da Sbry sono in Brasile) che abbia confuso il termine con un altro magari più interessante??


Dom Perignon. Dom Perignon. Che zoticone...


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dom Perignon. Dom Perignon. Che zoticone...


del '56, comunque


----------



## zanna (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dom Perignon. Dom Perignon. Che zoticone...


correcte homme pardonnez-moi ... Ils ne sont pas éduqués comme elle


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> correcte homme pardonnez-moi ... Ils ne sont pas éduqués comme elle


Ils??


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> correcte homme pardonnez-moi ... Ils ne sont pas éduqués comme elle


Non conosco il francese, mi spiace.


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> del '56, comunque


ma quello celeberrimo non era del '69? chiedo venia, io miserrima.


----------



## zanna (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ils??





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non conosco il francese, mi spiace.


Nemmeno io ... mi incarto con l'itagliano figuriamoci con la favella dei discendenti di Asterix :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma quello celeberrimo non era del '69? chiedo venia, io miserrima.


no, 007 e' del 1962, quindi...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> del '56, comunque





zanna ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ... mi incarto con l'itagliano figuriamoci con la favella dei discendenti di Asterix :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





banshee ha detto:


> ma quello celeberrimo non era del '69? chiedo venia, io miserrima.


Anzichè andare a dare una mano nelle favelas argentine, non può darci lezioni di enologia e francese?


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> no, 007 e' del 1962, quindi...


chiedo venia... posso solo addurre come giustificazione alla mia abissale ignoranza il fatto che in quanto molto plebea, allo champagne preferisco il prosecco (me tapina) e che l'unico champagne che gradisco è la Veuve Cliquot

spero LDS mi perdoni! :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> chiedo venia... posso solo addurre come giustificazione alla mia abissale ignoranza il fatto che in quanto molto plebea, allo champagne preferisco il prosecco (me tapina) e che l'unico champagne che gradisco è la Veuve Cliquot
> 
> spero LDS mi perdoni! :singleeye:


per l'amor del Cristo del Pan di Zucchero, non provocare LDS su ste cose chè sennò riparte con la tiritera sui ristoranti da ventordicimila euro a testa.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> per l'amor del Cristo del Pan di Zucchero, non provocare LDS su ste cose chè sennò riparte con la tiritera sui ristoranti da ventordicimila euro a testa.


...più il coperto.


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> ...più il coperto.


più la mancia...


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> più la mancia...


io preferisco la bettola dove si mangia bene, perché se vado a mangiar fuori e mangio male mi scazzo assai. ma anche i veri ricchi ragionano così


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io preferisco la bettola dove si mangia bene, perché se vado a mangiar fuori e mangio male mi scazzo assai. ma anche i veri ricchi ragionano così


W le bettole!!!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E grazie ar cazzo... Scommetto che vi piace pure scopare...
> 
> Anche io e mia moglie stiamo assieme perchè abbiamo passioni comuni: lavorare, pagare il mutuo, scendere la monnezza, cambiare pannolini, pulire il cesso, lavare i piatti.


ECCEZIONALE


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> i*o preferisco la bettola dove si mangia bene*, perché se vado a mangiar fuori e mangio male mi scazzo assai. ma anche i veri ricchi ragionano così


my love, ti capisco :up:


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> W le bettole!!!


:inlove:


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :inlove:


Non scherziamo sulle cose serie...per favore...


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> my love, ti capisco :up:


io te e una bettola :inlove: serata perfetta

rigorosamente bettola dove fanno i fiori di zucca :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :inlove:





Nicka ha detto:


> Non scherziamo sulle cose serie...per favore...


Nicka mi sa che a Mr Nob la bettola dove ho portato te sarebbe piaciuta assai


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Nicka mi sa che a Mr Nob la bettola dove ho portato te sarebbe piaciuta assai


Portiamocelo insieme la prossima volta...


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io te e una bettola :inlove: serata perfetta
> 
> rigorosamente bettola dove fanno i fiori di zucca :singleeye:


altrochè se perfetta! E il baccalà pastellato :inlove:


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Portiamocelo insieme la prossima volta...


quoto


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quoto


:festa:


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Portiamocelo insieme la prossima volta...





Nobody ha detto:


> quoto


mammagari :spiderman:


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mammagari :spiderman:


:festa:


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

se mi portate voi due, divento cliente fisso :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :festa:


io vorrei l'emoticon con il razzo di whatsapp sarebbe perfetta in questi casi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se mi portate voi due, divento cliente fisso :singleeye:


E via! Andata!
Organizziamo!!! 
Va che se organizzo io si organizza sul serio! Ban lo sa!


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io vorrei l'emoticon con il razzo di whatsapp sarebbe perfetta in questi casi :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E via! Andata!
> Organizziamo!!!
> Va che se organizzo io si organizza sul serio! Ban lo sa!


confermo e sottoscrivo :yes: ma tipo in due ore Nicka organizza :rotfl: "ciao domani sto a Roma" :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no vabbè dovresti vederli questi due della bettola, si insultano tra loro in continuazione...sembra che scherzino ma in realtà sono sempre a battibeccare....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no vabbè dovresti vederli questi due della bettola, si insultano tra loro in continuazione...sembra che scherzino ma in realtà sono sempre a battibeccare....:rotfl:


ma a Trastevere? Perchè sono stato in un posto del genere, tempo fa...


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> confermo e sottoscrivo :yes: ma tipo in due ore Nicka organizza :rotfl: "ciao domani sto a Roma" :rotfl:


Sì, ma specifica...lo dico la sera prima, tipo alle 20.30. :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma a Trastevere? Perchè sono stato in un posto del genere, tempo fa...


no, no a Trastevere c'è La parolaccia ma a me non piace, primo perchè è una trappola per turisti, secondo perchè non gradisco gli insulti, non mentre mangio...

sta vicino al Vaticano questo posto dove ho portato lei, è fantastico. fanno pure i carciofi alla giudea :sonar:


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2015)

non entrerò nel discorso ristorante bettola che sicuramente non preferite ad un grande ristorante ( magari nel secondo non siete nemmeno andati, in italia poi ce ne sono 4-5...perciò )
e non entro nella discussione dello champagne.

nessuno può preferire il prosecco allo champagne. nessuno.
se ti "piace" il prosecco, adorerai lo champagne.

è come dire: io preferisco una fiat panda usata con 250.000 km del 1998 ad una fiat panda nuova del 2015 km 0.
è la stessa cosa.


ad ogni modo...le favelas sono in brasile, lei non mi ha nominato le favelas...le ho nominate io.
mi ha detto che ha contattato una una associazione di volontariato in francia, questo sabato e domenica va a servire i pasti caldi alla mensa e ad occuparsi dei senzatetto per il week end, dopo di che comincerà un percorso di 2 mesi e partirà in gennaio per l'argentina per aiutare i senza tetto.

per quale motivo voglia fare questa cosa, non lo so.

un tempo voleva andare in africa, mo pare che parta in argentina.
mi ha detto che sta già avanzando le carte e che deve comprare il biglietto aereo.


ad ogni modo, vedremo...non so che dire. proprio non so che dire.


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

LDS...vai a cacare.


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS...vai a cacare.



sogno un giorno un commento gentile...
come se fosse facile per me gestire questa situazione ed in più la metà dei commenti sono: vorrei picchiarti, abbattetemi, vai a cacare....ecc.

la sofferenza è la mia mica la vostra, ogni tanto bisognerebbe anche mettersi un pelo nei panni degli altri.

con questo mi attendo, ovviamente, una valanga di...vaffanculo


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> sogno un giorno un commento gentile...
> come se fosse facile per me gestire questa situazione ed in più la metà dei commenti sono: vorrei picchiarti, abbattetemi, vai a cacare....ecc.
> 
> la sofferenza è la mia mica la vostra, ogni tanto bisognerebbe anche mettersi un pelo nei panni degli altri.
> ...


Io ti mando a cacare sui tuoi discorsi marci di sti cazzi di ristoranti stellati di cui mi importa sega.
Sulle tue sofferenze caro mio non so che dirti se non che non sei l unico pirla che l'ha preso in culo.
E il mio è un commento molto gentile.


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> non entrerò nel discorso ristorante bettola che sicuramente non preferite ad un grande ristorante ( magari nel secondo non siete nemmeno andati, in italia poi ce ne sono 4-5...perciò )
> e non entro nella discussione dello champagne.
> 
> nessuno può preferire il prosecco allo champagne. nessuno.
> ...


io in giovinezza ho frequentato gli Odescalchi e gli Afanderivera Costacuti e andavamo a mangiare alla vecchia conca, trattoria romana a rione monti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: o al Ghetto i carciofi alla giudea 

non mi piace lo champagne, solo la veuve, agli altri preferisco il cartizze


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> ad ogni modo...le favelas sono in brasile, lei non mi ha nominato le favelas...le ho nominate io.
> mi ha detto che ha contattato una una associazione di volontariato in francia, questo sabato e domenica va a servire i pasti caldi alla mensa e ad occuparsi dei senzatetto per il week end, dopo di che comincerà un percorso di 2 mesi e partirà in gennaio per l'argentina per aiutare i senza tetto.
> 
> per quale motivo voglia fare questa cosa, non lo so.
> ...


La solita radical chic demmerda, insomma.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *io in giovinezza ho frequentato gli Odescalchi e gli Afanderivera Costacuti *e andavamo a mangiare alla vecchia conca, trattoria romana a rione monti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: o al Ghetto i carciofi alla giudea
> 
> non mi piace lo champagne, solo la veuve, agli altri preferisco il cartizze


Ma vai a cagare.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> La solita radical chic demmerda, insomma.


secondo me la donna dei tuoi sogni è daria bignardi


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma vai a cagare.


ahò ce l'avevo in classe, che devo fa? je piaceva andà a magnà nelle bettole :rotfl::rotfl:

ho scritto forbito perchè quando parlo con LDS mi do un tono, quindi?


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

Yeah!!!! Mandiamoci tutti a cagare!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Yeah!!!! Mandiamoci tutti a cagare!!!!! :rotfl:



ma manco ha letto, manco ha capito, LDS ce l'ha con me, sono io quella che va nelle bettole e non beve champagne, lo stavo perculando, applausi a president  che manco capisce il sarcasmo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (18 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> sogno un giorno un commento gentile...
> come se fosse facile per me gestire questa situazione ed in più la metà dei commenti sono: vorrei picchiarti, abbattetemi, vai a cacare....ecc.
> 
> la sofferenza è la mia mica la vostra, ogni tanto bisognerebbe anche mettersi un pelo nei panni degli altri.
> ...


Ciao LDS . è la prima volta che intervengo in una tua discussione ..... "ma vai a cagare" .... non è questione di non empatizzare o non capire ....... è che sembri fare di tutto per metterti nella posizione di essere mandato a .....

In questo forum c'è un livello di sofferenza degli utenti medio/alto, non parlo di me che sono finito dove sono per libera scelta, ma tra te e un Bender (che definirei apocalittico) mi sembra che andate proprio a cercarvele


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma manco ha letto, manco ha capito, LDS ce l'ha con me, sono io quella che va nelle bettole e non beve champagne, lo stavo perculando, applausi a president  che manco capisce il sarcasmo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi sa che pure President perculava!


----------



## ologramma (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma manco ha letto, manco ha capito, LDS ce l'ha con me, sono io quella che va nelle bettole e non beve champagne, lo stavo perculando, applausi a president  che manco capisce il sarcasmo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non mi sembra che a roma ci siano le bettole ma osterie , le bettole sono un altra cosa  su da noi  ci si degusta il vino locale e ci si porta qualcosa come porchetta , pane le coppiette o pizza e si degusta il vino locale .
Durante la settimana è piena di gente locale che delle volte si ubriaca ecco perchè sono poco affidabile alle signore ,ma la domenica e pieno di gitanti romani che vogliono proivare l'ebbrezza delle cose storiche.
fatte porta


----------



## Nicka (18 Novembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Ciao LDS . è la prima volta che intervengo in una tua discussione ..... "ma vai a cagare" .... non è questione di non empatizzare o non capire ....... è che sembri fare di tutto per metterti nella posizione di essere mandato a .....
> 
> In questo forum c'è un livello di sofferenza degli utenti medio/alto, non parlo di me che sono finito dove sono per libera scelta, ma tra te e un Bender (che definirei apocalittico) mi sembra che andate proprio a cercarvele


E pensa che io adoro entrambi!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Non ho letto un cazzo e manco ci tengo, ma la canzone è questa qua:

[video=youtube;QpsmBbkJP-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpsmBbkJP-c[/video]


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Novembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> sogno un giorno un commento gentile...
> come se fosse facile per me gestire questa situazione ed in più la metà dei commenti sono: vorrei picchiarti, abbattetemi, vai a cacare....ecc.
> 
> la sofferenza è la mia mica la vostra, ogni tanto bisognerebbe anche mettersi un pelo nei panni degli altri.
> ...


Nicka non voleva offenderti ... vuole il brillocco da 1000000000000000 che hai ingoiato.


----------



## Spot (18 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> I fumetti e i libri so na cosa, l'anello nel cassetto e il completino sexy "che piaceva tanto a lui" so feticci, io non conservo feticci piagnoni per auto flagellarmi struggendomi di ricordi


Ma si, ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma si, ci mancherebbe altro


Sorry non ho messo le faccine :rotfl: ma era per ridere "feticci piagnoni" è by zero


----------



## LDS (16 Dicembre 2015)

faccio un punto della situazione più che altro per raccontare a me stesso cosa mi sta succedendo.

è giusto un mese oggi che lavoro a Montecarlo.

il lavoro è incredibilmente complicato. l'ambiente è pieno di pressione. C'è un'attenzione ai dettagli esacerbante, clienti incredibilmente esigenti, mi devo abituare.
ci vorrà ancora un po' per integrarmi, è più complicato del previsto. 
la gente mi osserva e mi giudica da ogni angolo perchè ho preso un posto passando sopra le teste di parecchia gente...
ho scoperto che per lavorare a montecarlo bisogna prima domandare il permesso alle autorità monegasche e il datore di lavoro è obbligato a giustificare come mai qualcuno che non risieda nel principato o nei comuni limitrofi debba essere assunto.

mi sembra di essere tornato a scuola da un punto di vista, con interrogazioni tutti i giorni...
vabbè, non so ancora dire se il lavoro mi piace, è diverso. molto diverso.


Passando alla mia vita personale, ci sono dei movimenti, ma molto flebili.

Sto conoscendo un sacco di gente. Alla fine Monaco è tutto sommato piccola, perciò i locali da frequentare non è che siano a centinaia.
Due settimane fa 4 ragazze inglesi si sono fermate al ristorante fino a tardi. Alla fine in un modo o nell'altro sono entrato nella loro discussione.
Una studia a Monaco, l'altra lavora in UBS, e le altre due erano amiche in visita.
Il giorno dopo sono ritornate ma io non lavoravo la sera.
Il terzo giorno sono tornate ancora e una di loro a fine serata mi ha detto testuali parole: spicciati a darle il tuo numero perchè non possiamo permetterci di venire qua ogni sera e attendere che sia tu a fare la prima mossa.
Morale, sono uscito con loro due sere dopo che non lavoravo. 

Sono andato con un collega.

é stato divertente. Le ragazze sono tutte molto belle, particolarmente interessanti anche. Delle personalità oserei dire. 
Donne determinate che hanno ben in controllo la loro vita. 

Non riesco ad andare oltre ad ogni modo, ho come un blocco.
Il mio collega era lanciatissimo, io un po' meno.

Mi sono divertito, non dico mica di no, però ho preso parecchie distanze.
Questa sera non lavoro e sono invitato a casa loro che fanno una festa. 
Non ho ancora deciso se andare. 

Devo tenere una conferenza a Bordeaux a gennaio e sono in alto mare e il lavoro mi prende un sacco di tempo e non ho ancora scritto nemmeno la griglia.

Forse dovrei semplicemente lasciarmi andare, ma non sono sicuro di riuscirci.

Ho paura forse di staccarmi completamente dalla mia ex che comunque sento.
Non ho mai avuto paura di una donna come ne ho in questo momento.

Voglio dire, Patrice mi piace, è intelligente, brillante, mi fa morire dal ridere, ama la buona gastronomia, le piace viaggiare, amiamo pure gli stessi scrittori. Abbiamo una vita simile; il nostro lavoro è al primo posto, siamo determinati ed autonomi al 100%. 
Però ho paura...

Boh.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Dicembre 2015)

*LDS ben tornato.*



LDS ha detto:


> faccio un punto della situazione più che altro per raccontare a me stesso cosa mi sta succedendo.
> 
> è giusto un mese oggi che lavoro a Montecarlo.
> 
> ...


Basta cazzate. Sei libero, la tua ex è diventata solo una amica, il brillocco da megalioni di euro tienilo perte, e vai alla festa pensando un po a divertirti.


----------



## Alessandra (16 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao caro! 
Datti tempo, se è quello che senti, probabilmente non sei ancora pronto per una nuova e hai ancora in testa la ex... ma non sentirti in colpa con lei.  Ti ha detto "no" tante volte.  L'ultimo "no" è stato per Monaco. 

Non immaginavo fosse cosi' impegnativo il lavoro. 
Forza, che ce la fai.
Prima il lavoro e poi la baldoria 
Pero' la baldoria puó aiutarti ad alleggerire,  a staccare un po' la spina quando serve 

Faccio il tifo per Patrice


----------



## LDS (23 Dicembre 2015)

Patrice è partita per le vacanze di natale ed è andata a parigi con la madre.

sono un pelo invidioso. 
il natale a parigi è uno spettacolo.

rientrerà il 4 gennaio.

Venerdì 15 gennaio ho la conferenza a Bordeaux e sarò via per 2 giorni, potrebbe essere un'occasione per proporle di venire e di passare un paio di giorni insieme...
però ho paura della sua reazione, non so, non vorrei che pensasse male.

E se poi mi dice di no ci resto come un coglione.

boh.

Deciderò dopo le feste.


----------



## disincantata (30 Dicembre 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Patrice è partita per le vacanze di natale ed è andata a parigi con la madre.
> 
> sono un pelo invidioso.
> il natale a parigi è uno spettacolo.
> ...


Dopo  la strage del 13 novembre sarebbe stato l'ultimo posto dove avrei voluto passare il Natale.


Solo il ricordo di quelle povere vittime mi avrebbe rovinato il Natale.


----------

